# What kind of grass is this?



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

Anybody recognize this grass?

Flooding this June washed it into my pasture along the creek.

My first thought was Johnson grass, if that is the case I'll eradicate it before it spreads any farther. 

Very dark green, and very stout, just not sure if the seed heads look like Johnson Grass.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

It's not johnson grass.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Nope def not johnson.. and not reed canary either... not sure what it is.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Barnyard grass?


----------



## nate77 (Mar 20, 2013)

where I want to said:


> Barnyard grass?


Thanks, that looks to be it. 

Doesn't sound like it is a problem, I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Get a shot of the crown of the plant... 

It vaguely looks like giant crabgrass to me as well.. now that I think about it. if I could see a shot of it when its elongating before total flower.. that'd help too..


----------



## OscarKane (Jun 18, 2015)

It's look like Barnyard grass.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I think it does too - and in NZ I would probably get rid of it as it does occur here and is not something that would be beneficial to my farm. However, it would appear to have some use:

http://naturewatch.org.nz/taxa/60283-Echinochloa-crus-galli

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

